# freebsd-update 13.1.p1 to 13.1.p5 modified file issue.



## wiscodisco (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello,
I've got a dozen 13.1-RELEASE-p1 amd4 instances that I'm attempting to update to 13.1-RELEASE-p5.  When I run

`freebsd-update fetch` 
I get...

The following files are affected by updates. No changes have
been downloaded, however, because the files have been modified
locally:
/var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/mtree/BSD.usr.dist
/var/db/etcupdate/log
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

How do I resolve this issue?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Understudy (Dec 29, 2022)

You may want to clean the directory. You can view this here.
https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/is-it-safe-to-clean-var-db-freebsd-update-files.45204/post-375328


----------



## wiscodisco (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi Understudy,

Is your suggestion to clean out /var/db/freebsd-update or /var/db/etcupdate?  Following the link you provided it seems perfectly safe to clear out /var/db/freebsd-update, but I don't see guidance on /var/db/etcupdate.  I did find in the handbook (https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/cutting-edge/) a suggestion for cleaning if moving from mergemaster() to etcupdate() (which I did a year ago).


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 29, 2022)

Between  point releases there is very little change in the /etc directory ...


----------



## Understudy (Dec 30, 2022)

wiscodisco said:


> Hi Understudy,
> 
> Is your suggestion to clean out /var/db/freebsd-update or /var/db/etcupdate?  Following the link you provided it seems perfectly safe to clear out /var/db/freebsd-update, but I don't see guidance on /var/db/etcupdate.  I did find in the handbook (https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/cutting-edge/) a suggestion for cleaning if moving from mergemaster() to etcupdate() (which I did a year ago).


You could do a copy of the files and label them .old and then delete the other files. That way if there are any issues you still have a copy.


----------

